# Western Ultra Mount Truck Side Frame (New)



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Western Ultra Mount Truck Side Plow Frame Complete (Like New)
Fits Ford F250 - F350 2017 or newer
Local Pickup only (Rolling Meadows, IL.) or buyer pays shipping.

Asking $400.00

847-489-6000


----------

